# Ms1 new to install. No spark.



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

Currently in the middle of my first megasquirt 1 install into my 9a motor. 

Getting rpm signal, TPS is working, I don't believe I am getting spark though. 

Having another seperate problem as my starter seems to have failed no longer cranking... 

Hoping for some tech advice here as I'm thinking I have some software set up issues. All my sensors seem to be working except I noticed my CLT seems to be off by +10degF. 

I saw a write up from older posts where guys use the ignition module to control spark. In said write up guys were setting there engine to TDC and setting trigger angles from there Etc. Does this still apply to the direct coil drive set up?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

What does your cranking rpm read? Consistent?

Setting the trigger angle is the same but if you are direct drive you set the ignition output edge backward of w the module.


----------



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> What does your cranking rpm read? Consistent?
> 
> Setting the trigger angle is the same but if you are direct drive you set the ignition output edge backward of w the module.


just installed a new starter. cranking at around 230 rpm, seems consistent. i get a sputter out it and it will jump to 500 but i think its just dieseling from cranking. 

backward of the module? what module you speak of? i thought i didnt need to use the bosch ignition control mod.


----------



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

i noticed something wierd with my spark tables. doesnt seem to match the values listed on spitfire EFI .com...










these seem way off. doesn't look like it loads correctly from te MSq file. should i make these tables match?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You running the bip inside the ms then? What is the output edge set to?

Your spark table looks a bit goofy but that other one (the black and white) doesnt even look like a spark table.


----------



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

are you referring to the mods on the MS board? if so the previous owner did all the work and modded and ran to run direct drive. i checked it all during install i could dig up some pics.

is there a better place i can find a starting point to load from other than spitfireefi.com?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I can probably make you one from my archives email [email protected]


----------



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

sent an email. thank you


----------



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone know where a can find a good Msq. File to start here? This one off Spitfire doesn't seem right. 

Fractured my collarbone over the weekend so I'm out of work and I have nothing better to do than get this thing running now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

Bump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Save yourself and don't try to use someone's msq directly. You can use someones VE and spark table, but just import those into your proper msq. Spark and VE probably aren;t your issue though, so you might want to get the settings configured right first.

There are to many settings and variations of hardware and config to just use someone's msq. Unless they were build by the same person, for the same configuration, using the same Firmware, etc...

Are you running the standard MS1 Firmware or the HR version? irrelevant to your issue, but curious.


----------



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

sdezego said:


> Save yourself and don't try to use someone's msq directly. You can use someones VE and spark table, but just import those into your proper msq. Spark and VE probably aren;t your issue though, so you might want to get the settings configured right first.
> 
> There are to many settings and variations of hardware and config to just use someone's msq. Unless they were build by the same person, for the same configuration, using the same Firmware, etc...
> 
> Are you running the standard MS1 Firmware or the HR version? irrelevant to your issue, but curious.


Agreed im looking into importing the spark and ve tables that way. 

I believe i am using the standard forma firmware


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Start with the basics and go from there, its been a while since I did my last install but im local, though usually busy lol, lmk if you need any help


----------



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

L33t A2 said:


> Start with the basics and go from there, its been a while since I did my last install but im local, though usually busy lol, lmk if you need any help


Hey I've been finding time for this here and there. I believe I am getting something with the spark but it's not firing up for me. Could deff use a hand with this I am pretty inexperienced. 

@l33t a2 I sent you a PM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Artemis_Gordon (Sep 25, 2007)

Getting around to attempting to get this thing running again. playing around with a few settings and checking a few things over. Looks like i am getting spark and fuel. my gauges seem to be reading out although my wideband seems to be maxed out all the time when cranking. i got farther than i did before and got one good sign of combustion after i changed my dwell setting to fixed duty at 50% and rotating my dist all the way CW. never got thing to idle at all yet though.

willing to say this all seems over my head at this point after almost 2 years and put the old CIS stuff back into it so i can at least have a running gti again. before i do that is anyone willing to help me out? I need your expertise and patience its been a while since ive messed with this thing.

could really use a msq. file with fuel and spark maps to work with dont think any of those are correct.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Shoot me a pm or email [email protected] and I can try and help


----------



## fakename (Apr 5, 2012)

Here are some screenshots of my tune in the event that it's helpful, I'm only just now getting back into thinking about MS stuff. It's also a 9A 16v but with turbo. I've been working on my cold start tuning again over the last couple of weeks in 30+/- degrees F. Now even without an idle control valve, it starts and idles on the first crank without needing to give it any throttle



















need_a is much more knowledgeable about MS though so don't let any of my settings take away from anything he might be suggesting.


----------

